# DIY Livery Essex - Nazeing, Ongar, Brentwood, Chelmsford



## CBAnglo (18 March 2013)

I know, another tedious Essex DIY livery thread!

Have been on current yard almost 5 years but YO has produced a new contract which basically is unworkable so am now looking for a new livery yard, preferably DIY.

Simple requirements - standard stables (12x12 preferable), AYTO (24/7 in summer preferable) with good fencing (no barbed wire) and some form of floodlit school would be a bonus but if had good turnout and stable I would be happy without school.

Herd turnout ok but must be split mares/geldings.

Am aware that winter turnout is normally pretty restricted everywhere so do not mind if only 3-4 hrs a day but must be able to go out every day.

Any ideas please let me know!  Pretty wide search area basically anything that is east of the M11 and west of the A13 would be considered!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kimage (21 March 2013)

Have you tried Harolds Park Farm in nazeing? Xx


----------



## DosyMare (26 March 2013)

Brentwood area - you have Park Farm and Follie Farm (bit rough) but in the South Weald area. 
You also have Frenches Farm but i think that is limited on DIY spaces. 
Frieze Hall but again could be full livery. 

Brentwood there is also Boyles Court Farm down Dark Lane but it did have barbed wire fences - but they are big fields so they tend to stay out of trouble. 

There is also a yard in Warley by the common - good Thorndon hacking.

Botney Hill Stables but i think that will be to far outside Brentwood. As are the ones around Upminster common. 

Chelmsford - you have Westwoods Livery which is Sandon area. 

So a couple in Galleywood. 

One is also down the Broomfield road.


----------



## neep (26 March 2013)

Have you looked at little bury farm in Ongar it's a lovely yard with an indoor, horse walker and they do DIY , part and full. I can also give u a couple to avoid too pm me if you need any more info


----------



## olop (26 March 2013)

Agree with Neep if your looking for just pure DIY Littlebury is perfect, it becomes expensive if using the services though.
Would avoid Westwood's at Sandon if you want to know why I can PM you.


----------

